# Imodium and HORRIFIC GAS/CRAMPS?



## Hester

Being a little afriad (of course) of an 'accident', I ate an Imodium yesterday at 6 am before a convention, drove to the convention and three hours later was nearly doubled over with gas cramps. This is the third time this has happened. I did not have diarrhea and have been about as gasy as anyone could possible be since then. I am hungry. I am eating but oh so very gasy. Can Imodium cause bad gas for 12 hours after taking it? (This was regular Imodium and not the gel caps or quick release.) It is the only thing I can think of unless the SIBO is coming back. . . but usually with the SIBO I am not hungry.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Well if you aren't moving gas around well to start with (and many IBSers don't) Imodium could add to that.It shouldn't change your fart frequency by that much, but if you start trapping gas more than usual that may cause more symptoms and I could see Imodium making that worse. It does make some people crampy.


----------



## BQ

I use an anti gas product with it to try to avoid some of that cramping. You can also try using any antispasmodic meds you have with it.


----------



## daedsiluap

I have IBS-D and whenever I take Imodium, I get the crippling cramps, but I can't go to the bathroom to get sick and get it over with. I'll be doubled over for hours with no relief at all. That could just be me, but I steer clear of Imodium.


----------



## BQ

If I didn't use imodium, I would not be able to leave my house. So.. we are all just different. Some folks might want to try Kaeopectate or Pepto instead though.But imodium is known to cause some cramping so using a simethicone product and/or an antispasmodic might help with that.


----------



## Hester

Well, after finding out my stomach is not emptying and I should have a diet of NO fat or bulk, I think I know why Imodium would make me feel worse while stopping the diarrhea. Sadly, it is off my list of meds and I'm on a super strick diet. I just hope I do not lose too much weight as I don't have the weight to lose!


----------



## conrad

Try half a pill and see what it does.


----------



## caitylin16

I have found that taking anti-spasmodic really helps. My big problem other than severe D is my cramps and pains I have from IBS. My doctor gave me Buscopan (it constipates too! Great side effect!)-it calms down the intestines. I have tried 2 other anti-spasmodics and didn't' work well with me and I got sick. When I take my Imodium in the morning (2 in the AM), I take a Buscopan and a Gas-X. Imodium is notorius for causing gas and cramping so by take an anti-spas and anti-gas med, it almost gets rid of any pains (still get the sharp pains, apparently Buscopan doesn't completely help me). This regimen has me at about 70% normal. I also reccomend watching what you eat. Things that cause gas normally, will be amplified if you take Imodium I find.Good luck!


----------

